# Putting a background on the INSIDE of an already filled tank?



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So, i got a used 55 gal, and it has a mirror on the back. I hate it, and im sure my fish will too.

First i tried scraping off the mirror and the paint, but judging by how long it took to get a 1x1 inch square done, itll take me a week and a half to do it, and thats if i only do that, and nothing else!

I gave up on that i dea, and proceeded to fill the tank.

Will the mirror really bother my guppies? Or other livebearers?

I bought a background that is 16 inches tall, my tank is 21, but thats okay. Problem is, the water moves the background around, and it just wont stay. I was hoping it would just stick. Fools wishes! >.<

I tried suction cups, but apperently, my suction cups refuse to suction.

is there ANYTHING i ca do, besides empying and refilling?
As a last resort, i will drain and refil, but...55 gallons?! That's really not going to be fun..As it is, we spent the morning filling it!

If i do have to drain it, my friend claims i can use super glue to adhere the background to the tank? Should i do the edges? the edges and a line every inch or so?


Oooor...Shoulld i just keep the mirror?
Will my fish be so stressed they cant handle it?
IS there any thing i can do to lessen the mirrors effect?

I am getting my cycled media tomorrow, so id really like to get this situation done by tonight, or latest tomorrow morning!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I would just leave it and get a ton of fast growing tall stem plants to hide the back wall! I don't think the mirror would bother the guppies too much - if you had a betta in there, it might not be the best idea, but guppies seem to be pretty tolerant of . . . well, almost anything, though they'd probably feel more secure with a darker backround (or plants)! I know that people DO put aquarium backrounds inside of tanks, but I don't know enough about that to advise you. Hopefully someone can chime in here - good luck!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Thats the ting, i do have a betta, and was planning to keep him with the guppies, as I have before. He really seems to like other fish, even loosely schooling with the guppies. But with the mirror, it seems that having him with them is a no-go. =[

The only plants i have is a bit of java moss, and a moss ball.  And i dont have any money til next week sometime. 

Though, i do have until the tank cycles to figure out about plants...

Id just really hate to get the tank a week into its cycle, and have to tear it apart to put the background in...

Can i even add plants to a cycling tank?
I havent really thought about live plants all too much, maybe i should start! 
Im going to research myself, but whatre a few good tall starting plants?


----------



## AK Fresh Water (Jun 23, 2012)

What kind of background keeps moving around? Is it the foam kind?
You can use silicone to glue it in place.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Its just the regular plastic sheet that usually goes on the back of aquariums...and to silicone it, id have to drain the water...correct?


----------



## ashley9333 (Jun 26, 2012)

is there any kind of paint u can put under water that will not harm the fish?


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

Have you thought about using paint remover on the mirror finish?,it would make the scraping off much easier.Just make sure none gets in the water (I presume the mirror effect is on the outside of the tank glass).

Tomsk


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I was told to not use chemicals on the tank at all..Before it was filled, i tried extra strength nail polish remover on a small spot and it didnt work.


----------

